# Last Leg Lilly



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

1. This was a few days ago before I plucked her. The unopened bud in back/on top is the one pictured in 2 & 3 and the last remaining blossom. 




2. After Plucking. Close up of Male & Female parts




3. Showing luminosity of petals


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2016)

Nicely done;  Aboslutely spot-on exposure.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done;  Aboslutely spot-on exposure.


Thank-you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 7, 2016)

Definitely #3.  Print it, frame it, hang it!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful! Especially number three.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank-you @Didereaux, and @annamaria. Very encouraging. I didn't want to post the first two but the three combined had a little story to them. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Apr 7, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Definitely #3.  Print it, frame it, hang it!


Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 7, 2016)

Excellent.I agree with #3 but # 1 is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks @timor, and @DarkShadow. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 7, 2016)

Fantastic set.  Print them all,  think triptych.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks @JacaRanda

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 7, 2016)

These are all very well done. Really good work!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> These are all very well done. Really good work!


Thanks Rick

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cestlefun17 (Apr 10, 2016)

I love it! You really captured the texture in the petals.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Nicely captured and processed. Print 'em ... Print 'em BIG.


----------



## Ian63 (Apr 10, 2016)

WOW.. the  first one  is  TOTALLY my favorite


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank-you @Gary A., @celstlefun17, and @lan63

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Beautiful set.


Thanks zombiesniper. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2016)

And the guy that was ready to go back to painting because of  bad sigma experience but just looking at these pics stick with both.


----------



## KenC (Apr 11, 2016)

All nice, especially the second, imo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> And the guy that was ready to go back to painting because of  bad sigma experience but just looking at these pics stick with both.





KenC said:


> All nice, especially the second, imo.



Thanks guys. Yeah, I haven't even touched the Sigma since meeting up with astronikon. The weather has been pretty bad. I was hoping to get it figured out before going on vacation but not looking good at this point. I really don't want to lug it to Florida anyway.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2016)

No its not a very good travel companion to lug all over the place.


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 11, 2016)

Holy smokes ... this is really terrific. Has anyone POTM'd #1?


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 12, 2016)

kdthomas said:


> Holy smokes ... this is really terrific. Has anyone POTM'd #1?




I thought it had been done!   It has been now!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks @kdthomas and @Didereaux!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

